# Next animal in the barn



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

So I found what I wan tmy next pet to be. I was sent this email by my "adopted" father - he has adopted me as his grown daughter.... but anyway, it is beautiful, and one day if the gods and godesses will allow - I will proudly own one!

Enjoy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! What a handsome boy he is, around here it would be super tricky to keep those feathers that white! Amazing!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty!! I always wanted a peacock, but dad won't allow it :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I have sent some "feelers" out to see how much one would be. I would have to put it in the pen with the goats, so that the cyotes and dogs don't get it, cause I know it is not going to be cheap - but man, it is just a sight!

One day - One day!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

They are free if you catch one in FL! lol. When we lived in Orlando you could see them walking around in people's front yards. 

They usually run about $35-60 around these parts.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

For a white one the price is that or for a standard colored one??


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

There may be some drawbacks to peacocks- they are very loud, tend to roost over cars (at least mine) and don't always stay put. I have heard of them doing a lot of damage to cars and houses. So beautful though.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How high can they fly? Can you clip their wings like you can with other avians so they can not fly? 

I have 10 foot game fencing around my pens, and I would put them in the pens but I don't want them to fly out. I want to be able to let them out every once in a while, but not often.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

My male peacock ran away, sadly probably eaten by a fox then. I got him when he was about 6 months old and paid $60 but he was the regular indigo blue. I left him in the big guinea coop for a few weeks as suggested- so that he could get used to the sights and sounds around the farm. And he had a pretty much full veiw of everything. After about a month we clipped his wings and put him in the goat pasture because we figured he wouldn't be able to get out and he had a female turkey to keep him company( but they will breed). Well 2 days later I came home from the grocery store and he was out running with the outisde flock of guineas. So I thought since they roosted in the barn every night maybe he would stick around. NOPE. He was gone the next day. I put an add in the paper and couldn't believe how many calls I got with people haveing male peacocks running around some from over 20 miles away. But one was right around the corner and we went and tried to catch him, but he got into thick underbrush and it got dark. Next day nothing. Just thought I would share my experice with peacocks. They are pretty.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry that you lost your peacock. I am wanting one so bad.

Do they have to have another one to keep them company - like goats?

Thanks
Allison


----------



## cute kids (Oct 5, 2007)

a lot of hatcheries sell them as chicks. maybe having a hen, as well, would keep the cock home??


----------

